# Wago 750-8202/025-002 SSH Root



## sadik (28 Oktober 2015)

Hallo

Ich habe einen Wago 750-8202/025-002 und will mich über ssh (putty) mit root rechten anmelden, das mitgelieferte passwort ist username: root/passwort: wago.
leider funktioniert das nicht.
In der weboberfläche habe ich es auch über ports/ssh freigeschaltet mit root login rechten.

Gruß


----------



## .:WAGO::014731:. (28 Oktober 2015)

Hallo sadik,

wenn Ping und WebBasedManagement funktionieren, sollte auch die SSH Verbindung funktionieren. Port22 kann man mit Portscan auf geöffnet prüfen.
Der Schiebeschalter sollte auf Stop stehen, nicht dass das Codesys Projekt die Ethernet-Kommunikation blockiert, weil Du mit Prio0-5 ein umfangreichen Programmcode zyklisch im Task aufrufst.
Was bekommst Du den für Rückmeldungen von Putty oder Ping.


----------



## sadik (28 Oktober 2015)

Ich kann mich nur als admin und guest anmelden aber nicht mit root account. Als Rückmeldung von Putty bekomme ich wenn ich mit root anmelde "Access denied" und ping funktioniert mit der IP natürlich. Ich habe auch in der 
WebBasedManagement ssh mit root freigegeben für die Anmeldung.


----------



## .:WAGO::014731:. (28 Oktober 2015)

Hallo sadik,

wenn das root-Passwort verändert wurde und nicht mehr bekannt ist, gibt es die Möglichkeit die Firmware erneut aufzuspielen oder zu updaten.
Alternativ kannst du, wie im Handbuch beschrieben, einen "Factory-Reset" durchführen. Damit wird das Gerät wieder auf dem Auslieferungszustand zurückgesetzt.


----------

